# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Best Portals In Albania

## gledisa

Best portals in Albania - http://kerko-fillo.al/. 
List your prefered.

----------


## Neteorm

Interesant madje te njejtin projekt po punoj edhe une.

https://tregti.al

----------


## aimilius

> Best portals in Albania - http://kerko-fillo.al/. 
> List your prefered.


faqe interesante, urime me tej.

----------


## aimilius

> Interesant madje te njejtin projekt po punoj edhe une.
> 
> https://tregti.al


fillim te mbare edhe ty

----------


## Neteorm

> fillim te mbare edhe ty


Do pune e postime shume..

----------


## aimilius

> Do pune e postime shume..


haha. nuk do postime.
si fillim duhet permiresuar si platforme dhe nese ja vlen, duhet reklamim, duhet trafik
dhe postimet vijne vete pastaj.

----------


## Neteorm

Sugjerimet jane te mirepritura, po nuk besoj se ka dicka me te thjesht se XenForo per tu naviguar ndoshta me vone mund ti nderhyj ne database ndonje modifikim po gjithsesi shohim me vone.

----------


## aimilius

e kisha qe te kete dicka tjeter/ndonje ide/ ndonje plugin 
te vecohet nga te tjeret dhe te terheqe me shume vizitoret per ta perdorur

----------


## Neteorm

avash avash pse jo, me sa di une zoteron edhe ti nje te tille pasi njihemi edhe diku tjeter  :perqeshje:

----------


## mailton



----------


## mailton



----------

